# 2000 Powerstroke - Injector Harness (Bad)



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone else had one of these go bad? Had one fail last year due to a broken plastic clip that holds the plug in. Now the other side has failed. Thinking of doing this one myself. I'm a DIY'er, but not a diesel mechanic. Any suggestions or words of wisdom appreciated. Pearland area if you want to come help and drink beer (after it's fixed!!).


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

We have 5 or 6 of them and have never had one go bad...but I do hear about it. Hopefully the part you have to fix is not under the vavle cover...I think they make a pig tail with the clip so you splice in new clip. Let me know so I will know if it happens. How many miles on the truck?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

The truck's got 148k on it now. I would guess the other one went out at 135k. They had to remove the valve cover and replace the harness. The plug that came loose from the broken plastic clip is UNDER the valve cover. IF I knew which one it was, it looks like a big job for a diesel rookie. I either spend a weekend doing the repair, or let TRM fix it in a couple of hours for big $$$ (roughly 400 bucks). What sux is, I've been riding my MC to work for the last two months and I drive it to the Astros game and this happens. I should have done both of them last year. That is one piece of advice I can give. If one goes out, replace both of them. Could have gone out on the way to the bay or the deer lease.

Anyone out else got input???????


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

In your original post it sounded like one of the clips (there is one on each side of the valve cover gasket) either side (one inside and one outside) of the valve cover. What you are having problems with is the clip at the injector itself. There is a replacement clip for these...and yes you should do all or at least the whole side of the engine you have off at the time. 

You can tell which clip is is. Fire the truck up and then feel the exhaust manifold at each port as it exits the head...the hot ones are the good ones firing while the cool ones are the ones not firing.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. They replaced the entire harness last time. The clip that broke is under the valve cover and is built into it. Don't think the clip itself could have been replaced. I figure if I pay to get it fixed, then I fish this weekend, if I do the job, he fishes and I work. It's a matter of economics vs. fishin' fever. Thanks bw.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

The passenger's side valve cover is a bigger pain to take off than the drivers side. If it's passenger's side you may need to pull back the fender liner inside the wheel well.

While you're in there, check all your rocker arms and injector bolts to make sure everything is torqued down to spec. I've heard of bolts working their way lose and makin' a heck of a mess.

Craig


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Craig. Pershate that. So far, I'm the only puke at the plant out of prolly 30 Powerstrokes that's had this problem. Yeah, some of them replaced their tranny at 100k and I haven't, but really erks me to have this go out a few months after the other. Such is life. I'm just glad the boat still runs good. Knock on wood......


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

The right side VC is a pain to remove. Not sure if you've replaced the injector yet, but if not, check on the price of glow plugs at Auto Zone. A few months ago I had to replace my GPs and I got a set from Auto Zone for $2 a piece. This might be a good time to replace them.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Went ahead and took it to my diesel mechanic. It's not the pig tail under the valve cover, they checked that with a new one. It's looking like it's the main harness from the IDM. That's great, $400 bucks, just for the harness. They're still trouble shooting it. Been riding my MC to work for the last month and a half (to save diesel $$$) and I'm very curious, how the @#$%& a harness goes bad sitting there!!! Major anger management in process here. It just goes to show you, using diesel additives, changing oil, water separators and all the other PM a fella does for the life of a vehicle, doesn't prevent a gremlin from chewing through a 400 dollar harness. I need a shot and beer chaser after writing this.....


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

You might try David Lott at Diesel Innovations up off 290 -- see if he has a wiring harness or knows where to get one a little cheaper. I had the main computer go out on my 2001 and he helped me out. Plus, he's just a darn nice guy to know, 713-984-9441.

Craig


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Hoosier, I'll keep his number handy. It's torn apart with trouble shooting in-process right now, so until he finds the culprit, I'm dead in the water. Guess I'll be wade fishing this weekend. Maybe I'll ride the MC to the dike and stake out to see if I can catch a dike worm breaking in vehicles. I didn't get a deer last year, so I'm itchin' to "off" something.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, they say they found the problem and fixed it. They found a burnt up wire in the main harness that powers the #4 cylinder injector. They spliced in a new wire and it ran fine for about 45 minutes idling, then began to run bad. Wire burned up again. Bottom line, it was a short in the injector solenoid. Just another reason I don't work on diesels. Heck I don't think I could even work on todays gas motors much more than a tune up. After paying for this repair, I won't be able to afford gas for the boat or diesel for the truck. Guess I'll be bumming rides and wade fishing.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Picked her up last night and (so far) she's running great. They had to replace one injector and replace the wire to it, but with all the recon, search and destroy trouble shooting, it ended up being right at $620 to fix. $310 for the new injector and about $285 labor. I was sure the labor was going to be more. They had to open the main harness and find the burnt up wire. Maybe they made it sound more difficult than it was, but talk about a needle in a haystack. This truck was flawless for 7 years, but now I'm losing confidence in her for long trips. Guess I could sell everything and buy a Duramax. Prolly get a good deal on one right now. Hope none of y'all go through this chicken mess. Later.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Funny, I tagged this thread while going to mine to update it. Same problem, but more extensive. It seems rats or something chewed up the wiring all over my engine. Spliced in a repair on the harness near the valve cover, only to get a check engine light test driving it.

Fuel pressure was dropping at the engine warmed up. Pump clip was chewed through, plus the wiring had chew marks all under the engine. Found five bad spots.

We were supposed to leave on vacation today. So far, 1200 bucks and no joy.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dang, that stinks. Are you fixing it yourself. I have a recommendation for diesel mechanic in Pasadena if you need one. Good luck.


----------

